# LAN Game



## Brutus Warhammer (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal ein Netzerk Game mit ein paar Freunden übers INet zocken.

Weiss jemand welche Ports ich alles dafür freigeben muss?
Hab im I-Net geschaut aber da ist meist nur von irgendwelchen b.nets die Rede. Und wenn ich die dort empfohlenen 6112-6119 und das port 4000 freischalte und an meinen Rechner weiterleite kann sich trotzdem niemand einklinken.


----------



## Donmo (9. Juli 2008)

LAN über Internet? So mit Hamachi? Das hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert. Notfalls machste nen Spiel im open B-Net mit Passwort auf.


----------



## Gen91 (9. Juli 2008)

Hamachi müsste gehen, is einfach geil das Teil. Geht eigentlich bei allen Programmen, jedoch musst du um den anderen im Spiel zu finden die bei Hamachi angegebene IP von ihm einegeben. Gibt eigentlich immer so ne Suchfunktion für IPs in Spielen, bei Dia weiß ichs gar nicht.


----------



## masaeN (9. Juli 2008)

Hab das auch schon mit freunden über hamachi gespielt ... und ich kann sagen es funktioniert zum port kann ich jetzt nichts sagen.



> Hamachi müsste gehen, is einfach geil das Teil. Geht eigentlich bei allen Programmen, jedoch musst du um den anderen im Spiel zu finden die bei Hamachi angegebene IP von ihm einegeben. Gibt eigentlich immer so ne Suchfunktion für IPs in Spielen, bei Dia weiß ichs gar nicht.



jo is nur die hamachi ip ... dann gehts ... sonst siehst auch in diablo 2 deine ip mit der du das spiel aufmachst die kannst dann einfach vorher allen sagen und sonst siehst sie auch im spiel wenn du tab drückst rechts oben ...


----------



## indi92 (9. Juli 2008)

wofür eig über hamashi?
Diablo2 läuft doch super über Battlenet...?!?!?!?!
naja.. versteh ich einfach nich^^


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. Juli 2008)

indi92 schrieb:


> wofür eig über hamashi?
> Diablo2 läuft doch super über Battlenet...?!?!?!?!
> naja.. versteh ich einfach nich^^



/sign ^^

Naja, ich will keinem was unterstellen. Aber wenn man kein Originales D2 hat bzw keinen Key, dann wird das nix mit dem Bnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

